# OEM Replacement Seat Covers



## MarkF (Mar 24, 2000)

Has anyone purchased OEM replacement seat covers? Can these be purchased from dealers or are they available elsewhere? Thanks


----------



## MaxedOutCredit (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: OEM Replacement Seat Covers (MarkF)*

I would like to know too


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: OEM Replacement Seat Covers (MaxedOutCredit)*

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: OEM Replacement Seat Covers (MarkF)*

Did you ever find OEM seatcovers for your car? Does anyone know where you can get these?
Scirocco 16v


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:34 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: OEM Replacement Seat Covers (MarkF)*

So far that I've found, this is probably who I'll go with...
http://www.leatherseats.com/
"We manufacture our replacement leather interior conversion and restoration kits to fit the year, make, model and trim level of your vehicle specifically. Our leather interior packages are not your average slip-on style seat covers, but rather they are designed to replace your factory seat covers completely. Once installed correctly the LeatherSeats.com leather interior package will look, fit, and feel as good as or better than the factory leather interior. Our kits are manufactured here in the USA and arrive to you pre-sewn and ready to install. Once your new leather interior kit arrives you can either enlist the services of a professional upholstery installation facility or you can do the install yourself..."


----------

